# Dell Studio 15 media buttons don't work!



## Chopp (Oct 30, 2008)

So, the Studio series has these nice little media buttons above the keyboard, and sometimes they're pretty handy, at least for volume control and ejecting. But the other day, I accidentally dropped a 500-page soft-cover textbook and it landed pretty flat directly on my laptop's keyboard. The impact shut off the computer, and upon turning it on, the meddia buttons at the top no longer light up when pressed, or do anything at all for that matter. I can live without them, but I had kind of gotten accustomed to them, so it would be great if they could somehow be revived. I can understand if it might be an actual physical malfunction from the dropping of the textbook and there's nothing I can do, but if anyone has any ideas, like maybe reinstalling driver software or whatever, any input would be great. Thanks.


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

seems to me a physical problem not software.
there's one thing you can try. reseat hinge cover or the *center control cover*. 

note: you dont need to remove the keyboard. once you rotated the hinge cover towards the keyboard, just lift the zif connector on the multimedia board cable. just reconnect the multimedia cable from the multimedia board after removing it and check if it works now. 

oh wait.. you can also call dell by the way if it's "under warranty" they should be able to replace whatever part is neccessarry. 

best of luck


----------



## Chopp (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot.  I'll try reconnecting the cable, but if that doesn't work I'll have to wait a bit before I ship this off to Dell to get it fixed. It'll be a rough life in university without a laptop for a few weeks.


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

xD..yeah i know. i've been there. it makes you wanna pull out your hair! 
so you already called DELL then? that's good to hear it's under warranty. by the way when you reseat the hinge cover try not to break anything.xD if you do the warranty will be voided if dell knows. 

best of luck though Chopp 

~silver~


----------



## Chopp (Oct 30, 2008)

Fixed!  Thanks a ton for the help! <3


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

uhmm so how did you exactly fixed it? you didn't send it to dell did you? xD

very nice and glad to hear you fixed it Chopp. 
ray::wave:


----------



## Chopp (Oct 30, 2008)

I just popped open the central control cover and put it back on, actually. I didn't even do anything, other than take a look inside and put everything back together again. :S

But I'm not complaining!


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

hahahah!!!
yeah. just don't complain. like the way i didn't complain when all of a sudden my phone just worked fine for about 2 days not turning on. 

i guess that "500-page soft-cover textbook" is the culprit huh. well at least when it happens again you already know what to do!! hahah

i guess this thread is good enough to be closed now.

try to post back if you have problems.
we'll try our best to help. who knows you can help me with my computer problems too. 
alright then, have a great day Chopp or night..whatever fits..xD


----------



## jenfavre (Jun 24, 2009)

I realize this is an old thread but it just came to my attention that my Studio 15 media buttons are no longer working either. Unfortunately there was no obvious cause like dropping a 500 page book on my laptop. I can't even recall the last time I tried using the media buttons before today. I tried adjusting the volume and got nothing. Then i tried all the other buttons, nothing!

I'm not sure how to reseat hinge cover or the center control cover. Can anyone give me a brief tutorial? I would appreciate it!

My laptop is possibly still under warranty, I think I purchased it in late July.


----------

